# [RISOLTO] xfce intel driver

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, ho emerso da poco xfce, ma ho alcuni problemi di visualizzazione, penso siano i driver, non so come risolvere:

make.conf:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349058/

kernel:

1) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-06032011-183630.php

2) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-06032011-183836.php

3) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-06032011-183943.php

4) http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-06032011-184041.php

lspci:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349063/

Invece questo è come vedo il desktop:

http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/istantanea-06032011-184606.php

ps: l'ultima schermata serve a mostrare in che modo vedo (tutto sfuocato).

Disabilitando x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa non riesco a far partire xfce per questo ho emerso tali driver:

questo è il log senza  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349138/

questo è il log con  x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa:

/var/log/Xorg.0.log:

http://paste.pocoo.org/show/349129/

laptop realnot # lspci | grep VGA

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

laptop realnot # dmesg | grep intel

[    1.232342] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel 965GM Chipset

[    1.233178] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: detected 7676K stolen memory

[    1.238624] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0xd0000000

laptop realnot #  dmesg | grep drm

[    1.248924] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

Qualcuno può darmi una dritta su come risolvere? grazie mille per la disponibilità!

ps: ovviamente quando provo ad accedere alle impostazioni dello schermo in: Applications menu -> Settings -> Display, ottengo il seguente messaggio: Unable to start the Xfce Display Settings. The video driver does not support video outputs

pss: voglio ringraziare [Enrico] e Apetrini di #gentoo-it per il supporto e la disponibilità, anche se ora non sono riuscito a sistemare il prolema.

----------

## k01

credo che l'ultima immagine non centri nulla... quindi non capisco esattamente quale sia il problema di visualizzazione... nella prima immagine poi il supporto AGP non è abilitato, mentre invece dovrebbe esserlo

----------

## Realnot

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> credo che l'ultima immagine non centri nulla... quindi non capisco esattamente quale sia il problema di visualizzazione... nella prima immagine poi il supporto AGP non è abilitato, mentre invece dovrebbe esserlo

 

Ho modificato il post iniziale, così è più chiaro e contiene più informazioni.

----------

## k01

controlla questo: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Intel_GMA#Kernel_Configuration

e questo: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/KMS#Kernel_Settings

ovviamente dopo eventuali modifiche alla configurazione: make && make modules_install && cp nuovaimmagine /boot/tuokernel

----------

## Realnot

Fatto ho seguito entrambe le guide ma non ottengo nessun miglioramento, ho anche modificato grub.conf inserendo 'i915.modeset=1' per evitate quel frezee video prima che venga avviato xfce o per migliorare la dimensione dei caratteri nella fase di booting, ma nulla da fare, continua a darmi l'errore di fd0, e se tolgo vesa non parte, inoltre carica i915, ma non lo usa... non saprei.   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## k01

e se lo crei a mano? mknod /dev/fb0 c 29 0

----------

## Pes88

Scusate ma io non ho capito qual'è il problema...  Puoi essere più chiaro!

----------

## k01

in breve xorg non gli funziona con i driver intel:

 *Quote:*   

> [   131.958] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"
> 
> [   131.959] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/fbdev_drv.so
> 
> [   131.959] (II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
> ...

 

riguardando i log ho notato che non usi nessun xorg.conf, già provato a crearlo e utilizzarlo?

----------

## Pes88

Puoi postare l'output di questo comando : cat /usr/src/linux.config | grep FB  e visto che ci siamo cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep 915 e intel ? 

Secondo hai provato con i dirver vesa??

----------

## k01

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> Secondo hai provato con i dirver vesa??

 

c'è scritto nel primo post che con i driver vesa funziona, c'è anche il log:

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> Disabilitando x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa non riesco a far partire xfce per questo ho emerso tali driver: 
> 
> [...]
> 
> questo è il log con x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa:
> ...

 

----------

## Realnot

ragazzi, ho risolto, non avevo emerso tutti i driver semplicemente per quello non andava. Avevo abilitato le vari opzioni nel kernel correttamente ma poi non ho fatto l'emerge dei driver necessari, ora gentoo funziona e con xfce 4.8.

http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4161/screenshot030811142610.png

Grazie mille per il vostro aiuto e la disponibilità  :Smile: 

----------

